# What did I get myself into???!



## Outbounder90s (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi everyone! I just had orientation today & got assigned to outbound. I’m kind of not happy about it because all I’ve seen online is bad reviews! Is it really that bad? I’m out of shape & a woman. I really need this job, any tips to make it thru? Will it get easier? Will I lose weight? I’m just gonna put my best foot forward & try my hardest. I am looking forward to the workout. Ugh I’m just so anxious about it tho. Any tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 14, 2021)

Outbounder90s said:


> Hi everyone! I just had orientation today & got assigned to outbound. I’m kind of not happy about it because all I’ve seen online is bad reviews! Is it really that bad? I’m out of shape & a woman. I really need this job, any tips to make it thru? Will it get easier? Will I lose weight? I’m just gonna put my best foot forward & try my hardest. I am looking forward to the workout. Ugh I’m just so anxious about it tho. Any tips are greatly appreciated!


It feels overwhelming at first, and will remain that way until you figure out how best to utilize your time and how to work your lanes efficiently.  

After a while you will be able to better judge which lanes to focus on and which you can "ignore". 

Will it get easier? Yes and no, the job is always demanding but you get in better shape and learn to prioritize. 

If you keep a good diet then yes you will loose weight. If you drink soda and eat poorly then maybe not. 

Some people enjoy outbound as its one of the functions If you do your job no one comes to bother you all day. If you hate it speak to hr before just quitting, they might be able to transfer you to a different department. Worst case just put in enough time to put in a transfer to a different department.

Forgot to add, getting trained on equipment helps as well as you get taught to sort noncon and get a break from lanes.

I guess I should also add, if you are really concerned you could go to hr about it now. Just share your concerns that you know warehouse work is by default a physical job but that you have read outbound is considered the most demanding dept in the facility and your just worried that you won't be able to keep up. Be honest with them, tell them you need the job and just don't want to be set up for failure.


----------



## Luck (Sep 15, 2021)

Outbounder90s said:


> Hi everyone! I just had orientation today & got assigned to outbound. I’m kind of not happy about it because all I’ve seen online is bad reviews! Is it really that bad? I’m out of shape & a woman. I really need this job, any tips to make it thru? Will it get easier? Will I lose weight? I’m just gonna put my best foot forward & try my hardest. I am looking forward to the workout. Ugh I’m just so anxious about it tho. Any tips are greatly appreciated!


Outbound is as already mentioned the most physically demanding. 
I will be frank very few women ever make it in Oubtound, and those that do do so to get to 6 months in order to be able to transfer out. 

That said, Outbound is entirely doable and you dont need to be physically fit. We have scrawny pencils, we have guys who are over 300 pounds with diabetes and are some of the best we have. Stamina is the name of the game. 

You dont need to be able to run a mile in under 4 minutes but you do need to be able to walk 10 miles at a steady pace! 
If that helps to make it more clear. 
And by the way yes, the distance you will be walking in Outbound daily just between your doors is measured in miles lol. 

Anyway I can help more once you are in and have specific questions but I also agree ask to switch if you are worried and see what happens.


----------



## Outbounder90s (Sep 15, 2021)

ItChecksOut said:


> It feels overwhelming at first, and will remain that way until you figure out how best to utilize your time and how to work your lanes efficiently.
> 
> After a while you will be able to better judge which lanes to focus on and which you can "ignore".
> 
> ...


Thank you! I love the fact that I can work by myself because I’m not much of a people’s person. I hope I can make it thru & get trained to do different things.


----------



## Outbounder90s (Sep 15, 2021)

Luck said:


> Outbound is as already mentioned the most physically demanding.
> I will be frank very few women ever make it in Oubtound, and those that do do so to get to 6 months in order to be able to transfer out.
> 
> That said, Outbound is entirely doable and you dont need to be physically fit. We have scrawny pencils, we have guys who are over 300 pounds with diabetes and are some of the best we have. Stamina is the name of the game.
> ...


Thank you. I appreciate it! I am just gonna try my hardest & take care of my body the best I can. I’m super nervous. Maybe it won’t be as bad as I think it will. Lol


----------



## Luck (Sep 15, 2021)

Outbounder90s said:


> Thank you. I appreciate it! I am just gonna try my hardest & take care of my body the best I can. I’m super nervous. Maybe it won’t be as bad as I think it will. Lol


In my opinion its not that bad. Especially right now (depending on your DC) there is so little work to do because they hired so many people that it should hopefully be nice and easy to start. 

Its not common for women to stay in Outbound long term but the ones who do are treated like royalty by management so you will be treated nicely. 

And frankly it's not really a women vs men thing. Its just biology that men tend to have more muscle mass and be taller on average, both very beneficial attributes for the job lol. 

Like I said come back after your first day or two with any specific questions about how to succeed, I would love to help.


----------

